
The era of API driven startup - AaronChua
http://ac-idealog.blogspot.com/2009/05/era-of-api-driven-startup.html
======
ivankirigin
I wish we built Tipjoy's API first, and our widgets on top of it.

~~~
mahmud
As someone rolling something out to the rabid masses on June 1st and didn't
know which one to finish first: thank you. You just tipped the balance over
for the API first camp.

And good luck to Tipjoy! :-)

